# TIPS



## Django81 (Jan 26, 2016)

I heard uber now allows tipping - I truly cannot understand why they cannot just put a tipping option in the app. Some pax want to tip and some tip me in cash - quietly putting it on my console and thanking me - One guy gave me five bucks for a 10 minute ride! Seriously uber just explain why .................... I think uber would get more drivers out regular if we had tips to compensate for these low fares -- I had to drive 17 minutes to pick up a pax to drive them five minutes ........................................................... and yes this is service industry and we should be getting tips!!!!! Screw positive comments like the bad ones they mean nothing!


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Django81 said:


> I heard uber now allows tipping - I truly cannot understand why they cannot just put a tipping option in the app. Some pax want to tip and some tip me in cash - quietly putting it on my console and thanking me - One guy gave me five bucks for a 10 minute ride! Seriously uber just explain why .................... I think uber would get more drivers out regular if we had tips to compensate for these low fares -- I had to drive 17 minutes to pick up a pax to drive them five minutes ........................................................... and yes this is service industry and we should be getting tips!!!!! Screw positive comments like the bad ones they mean nothing!


Tips would make a huge difference for Uber drivers. Everyone else gets tips (the cabs, doorman, bartenders, ect..) we have their lives in our hands and get zero mostly. Not a bright idea. Ask the Michigan driver that went rogue! I appreciate any driver that makes an effort to educate the riders on Uber's big lie. Tips included ------- 4 star all of em! If they are worse deduct more stars!


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Uber always allowed tips, they were just included in the fare. Now,it's just gonna tell the truth and still won't implement tipping option in the app. Just allowing drivers to be creative with cardboard and Sharpie.... "Will work for food".


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)




----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

If you pay attention to the different threads on here you will find the same people who gripe the most about not getting tips are the same that have a list of rules for their cars. The my car my rules drivers. But I am sure there is no correlation right??


----------



## KrisKringle (Jan 17, 2017)

Tipping should become standard feature in both the driver and passenger app. Hope for a new CEO that is service industry experienced with a hotel or cruise ship background... Look at Disney corporation for top talent.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Since uber gains nothing by adding this feature it will never happen..if they are allowed to take a % of the tip you'll see it implimented the next day.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

If they want tips included than the rates should be drastically reduced to just enough to cover average fuel costs for fuel efficient vehicles for the miles driven on that trip. Force the driver to actually provide good service if he wants to actually make any money.


----------



## KrisKringle (Jan 17, 2017)

DiceyDan said:


> Since uber gains nothing by adding this feature it will never happen..if they are allowed to take a % of the tip you'll see it implimented the next day.


Uber can keep 10% of the Tips as handling and processing fees. Imagine the quality improvements and service levels if Drivers have a delicious carrot hanging in front of each and every one of their trips? TIPS are the best incentives to look forward to...


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

KrisKringle said:


> Uber can keep 10% of the Tips as handling and processing fees. Imagine the quality improvements and service levels if Drivers have a delicious carrot hanging in front of each and every one of their trips? TIPS are the best incentives to look forward to...


Depends some people are not as hungry for money as others. Tips provide a variable inconsistent incentive for good service


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Depends some people are not as hungry for money as others. Tips provide a variable inconsistent incentive for good service


Says the Uber shill.

Legally companies cannot take any portion of the tips. I would be fine with giving Uber the 2.5-2.9% visa processing fees to provide the added incentive if tipping, though.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Who's asking for mandatory tips? We just want the OPTION if the rider feels like we provided good service.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Go4 said:


> Says the Uber shill.
> 
> Legally companies cannot take any portion of the tips. I would be fine with giving Uber the 2.5-2.9% visa processing fees to provide the added incentive if tipping, though.


Per Federal law, the employer, which in our case would be Uber, can only deduct what they pay the credit card people as a processing charge. That means if Uber pays 2.5% to the credit card processor that they can only deduct 2.5% from the tip amount.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I would honestly be happy if they just stopped encouraging riders not to tip. Just shut the **** up and leave the decision to the customer


----------

